# Winnipeg - Game desired



## Davek (Jul 4, 2006)

Greetings,

Looking to join a Winnipeg based D&D game, ideally every two weeks. Am willing to consider DMing.


----------



## Davek (Jul 18, 2006)

bump


----------

